# Dx code for Pain Management/Drug Screen



## cfordCPC (Aug 4, 2011)

I really need help with this. What is the best dx code to use for drug screening pain management patients? I'm thinking the best dx code to use is V58.69(as secondary to condition), but I'm not really confident. Please help. 

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 4, 2011)

If this is to monitor their prescription narcotic use then use V58.83 first with the V58.69 second.


----------



## cfordCPC (Aug 8, 2011)

*Many Thanks*

Debra, thank you so much for your help.


----------

